# Vole removal without poison



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There are vole repellents that will clear them out that are not toxic to dogs or cats. I irritates the skin of the voles. 

Seems to work if you do it right.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

I had no idea what a 'vole' was until I googled it. Just thought you were mis-spelling 'mole' - but everyone??? anyway, I used a Harbor Freight product called a mole chaser - solar thing you stab in the ground and it sends off pulses every so many minutes... Worked like a charm and sent the moles i had to the neighbors yard.


----------



## cemiii (Jun 8, 2015)

I've seen people use a 5 gal. water bottle. Tip the 3/4 full bottle into a fresh hole and the vole swims into the bottle trying to escape the flood. YouTube shows this method, I think.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Until our cats got old they did a good job of controlling the vole population.


----------

